

What's the difference between enterprise cloud and private cloud? - miha123
http://my-inner-voice.blogspot.com/2011/04/whats-difference-between-enterprise.html

======
ChuckMcM
Aptly named blog. Its interesting to watch the notion of 'cloud' get debated,
monetized, and marketed. It used to be called 'liquid IT' or 'grid' but
basically it is/was a way to reduce operational expense.

The basic feature of disassociating OS/System/Infrastructure management from
application management is a reasonable 'best practice' goal these days, and
with applications built on top of a standardized infrastructure (think LAMP or
its follow-ons) the benefits are very real.

Of course if you just want to run a dozen machines you're not really talking
about 'cloud' now are you?

